# Scary Movies



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

What's your favorites? With Halloween right around the corner I'm ready to get into the spirit! 

Rosemary's Baby is on my list to re-watch this year as is WWz. It really was that good. 

I will also be following up with my Dracula series, the original Todd Browning version follow up by Francis Coppolas. From there I will decide which route to take with the vampire movies. 

What are you guys watching?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I use to love scary movies. Then I had my daughter. Ever since I can't handle them like I use to, lol. One movie that stands out is 13th Ghost, there is no way I'll watch it again though.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

The original or the remake? I liked both.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

. I had to google it lol it was Thir13en Ghost 2001 .


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

*Scary Movies* !!!



I have to pass ... The only one I remember was Carrie from the mid 70's... That did it for me. lol


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

They had Drag Me to Hell on scifi last night. That's a good one.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I like "I Am Legend" and "The Exorcist". I also suggest you watch "Watership Down". It is a cartoon, but it is still very creepy in my opinion.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Watership Down is creepy and not at all a children's movie. 

I like Rats of NIHM. I find that creepy too. 

No other horror buffs in the community? 

The Crazies remake is pretty good.


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

I love the Crazies remake! Timothy Olyphant... Mmm... Lol. 

I watched Watership Downs when I was a kid and I think it scarred me for life! My parents didnt have a clue lol I'm guessing since it was animated they didn't look into it very much. I think I'd like to watch it again as an adult now, I might pick up on some underlying themes now. =) I love horror flicks but have to watch them on my own as my boyfriend isn't a fan. Did anyone see the first paranormal activity movie? That is the only one that I can say ACTUALLY scared me. To the point of leaving a light on when I went to bed. Lol! The thought of a demon that I can't see!? No way!! Can't fight it OR shoot it! Eek!


----------



## kaax (Nov 21, 2012)

I love scary movies. Not sure I could pick a favorite. 
Back when I was in college I saw "Halloween" when it first came out. It was a double bill with another movie called "Manitou". Everyone I was with was terrified by "Manitou" (a native american wind spirit). I was the only one freaked by "Halloween".

Kaax


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

*REC was a good one.

I liked Paranormal Activity as well. The hoof prints in the flour I thought was really clever.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I want to see the movie "Pulse" again.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Keith said:


> *REC was a good one.
> 
> I liked Paranormal Activity as well. The hoof prints in the flour I thought was really clever.


That was clever, but it was taken straight out of Amityville horror with the footsteps in the snow.

Rec was good, but Rec 2 was only OK.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

WWZ is one of my top 5 favorite movies!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

MaransGuy said:


> WWZ is one of my top 5 favorite movies!


World War Z was pretty epic.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

We have yet to see WWZ, that one is on my want to see list.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Apyl said:


> We have yet to see WWZ, that one is on my want to see list.


You have to see it! It was awesome!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I liked The Purge. Murder is legal for one night. Go!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I have never seen "The Purge" before Austin. Is it good?


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I liked it. I had that "Is there someone in my house" feeling all night. Movies don't ever get to me, but that one was tense while I was watching it.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I will try to watch it then. Was it a movie that is good for the whole family?


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

No, not at all. I would not let my daughter watch it. She has a fear of people breaking in. I have to reminder Daddy is a large man with guns and unending love for her. It makes her feel better. 

That movie would have messed with her.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Not fear. I meant like nudity ect...


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Nope, no nudity. Pretty violent though. With my kids I'm the exact opposite. Nudity is alright in small doses, but violence I see as a larger issue. 

We don't care about language. My daughter knows not to use it and what happens if she does. 

I saw Evil Dead. Great movie, extremely gorey. Not a kid movie at all.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Awesome! I will def. try and watch it then.  Was it one of those that you knew everything that was about to happen? Predictable kind. lol


----------

